# Any jobs going



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Northeast? I live in Cullen but would travel.
Part time to fit in with college.

Desperate


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Good luck with that Alan:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I've spent the whole day looking for jobs and sending emails to places who aren't even looking

Nightmare


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

What is it your studying or wanting to get into?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I never got into my HNC last year due to not having good maths grades, so I'm sitting Highers at Moray College this year. Last year I did an NC in Engineering, I also have an NQ in Engineering from high school (I went to a college part time for that).

I want to be a mechanical engineer offshore eventually.

But right now I need a part time job - or if the right full time job came up I'd leave college and start that, as I can't go on having as little money as I do.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Good look mate try double glazing


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Good luck Alan, We don't envy the search, HNC maths is a right pain, I remember being up until 0200 in the morning until I understood the maths, I wanted to be a TV engineer , my 1st job was a bench tool maker


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Mechanical Engineers don't really tend to work offshore, they are mostly onshore and may go offshore on surveys and the like
If you want to get in to mechanical maintenance offshore then that would be a technician or fitter - you should apply to drilling companies such as Odfjel, KCA etc, operating companies such as Petrofac, BP, Shell, Talisman etc, and service companies such as WGE, PSN etc
Keep pestering them all the time, and it helps if you already have your RGIT or equivalent
HTH


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I was hoping to get into one of the courses like Opito or Rolls Woodgroup


----------



## Rotrax (Nov 8, 2011)

Good luck Alan


----------



## Juzza (May 9, 2011)

Good luck on the job hunt Alan but my advice would be dont give up college unless it will benefit your career in the long term,ie, offshore apprenticeship etc. I appreciate it must be hard if you really are needeing more cash but in the long run it will pay (literally) to stick with career goals!

All the best mate,

Justin


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Alan, quite alot of Jobs with Council in your area - have a look at https://www.myjobscotland.gov.uk/fe...c=65238215583487&pagestamp=sewptrjxsjzgiavsgn

Maybe a couple in there you could go for

good luck with the search and also for the maths - it was never my strong subject at School


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Just really need some part time work to tide me over Justin
Appreciate it :thumb:


----------



## wickedredc2 (Feb 1, 2010)

in the same situation dude got a mortgage and cars to pay for. 

just aswel i have some dolla in the bank untill i find somthing else lol. 

waiting for a disclosure and references to come back to start my new job as a salex exec at arnold clark so any of you looking for a car


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

I know very well how daunting it is searching for a job but you really need to be on it 24/7 to secure a placement.

I graduated in 2008 with a BA in Interactive Media 'dreaming' to be a documentary maker. Having realised quickly that this was a tough industry to get into and I would have needed to at least spend 10yrs or maybe more, grafting away before I become recognised I thought sod this! I need a job where I can make loads of money and I need it now.

Started looking into recruitment..having gone to 8 interviews and them having told me 'I'm a lovely guy' etc but I have no sales experience. As much as I hate sales, it is a good field to get into if you wana earn lucrative money and only another sales person would beleive you if you tell em, how much you clear a month. I started working for BT as a Business Account Manager (note this has no relations to a BA Interactive Media degree). Having worked there 3years I then got to work with a TV channel - nope, again nothing to do with my degree, I was working there as a Marketing manager, fun role but didn't last long due to job cuts..I now work with an insurance company, not the best job in the world yet grateful that I do have a job.

Moral of my rant is..think outside the box and apply apply apply! You will get call backs and you will secure interviews. The job may not be relevant to what your studying or what your heart desires but most of us work for a living so grab any job, so long as it pays

Loads of grads/college leavers get disheartened very quickly after being rejected but take the feed back employers give you and utilise it - turn it around and prep more for your next place you go to.

If you require interview tips, do let me know. I'm pretty good with interviews or atleast helping motivate people:thumb:

As for me..I'm getting old LMAO (30 in May) I say getting old because alot of employers, dependant of field, take on uni/college leavers as they feel they can mould em better then someone who has been in the trade. You know the saying 'cant teach an old dog new tricks' lol...a handful of employers are a firm believer of this unfortunately. Would love to get into detailing and would take up a job with a reputable company near by even if it doesn't match my current pay package. *hint hint fellow detailers.* hehe 

Anyways, my purpose of this long ass post was to help lift your spirit and share my experience with you, perhaps you can pick bits out and use it. Finish your studies enjoy it, there's so many girls to go through in college and uni, so much fun to be had at the student bars once its over its just work work work. In terms of a part time job, keep on trying and in some cases take a trip and walk into local places you wana work in, have a informal chat and then say 'well heres my CV, let me know if you have any work going' its shows a little less desperation and also a chance for you to show your personality.

I'l shut up now..I got ****ty work to go to tmrw lol

Good luck mate:thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I know a company that are screaming out for people because they have a high turn over and they are not that far from you 
send me a message if you want to know more


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> Northeast? I live in Cullen but would travel.
> Part time to fit in with college.
> 
> Desperate


Must be a farm or agricultural engineer firm near you looking for someone?

It'd be good hands-on experience.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Shinie that was a great read. Unfortunately my 'student life' isn't like what most people would think!! :thumb:

Ivor you have pm (I don't think I've ever typed faster)

John I had an interview at A M Phillip (I'm sure you know of them, outside Huntly) but didn't get the apprenticeship - not enough experience I'm afraid


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> John I had an interview at A M Phillip (I'm sure you know of them, outside Huntly) but didn't get the apprenticeship - not enough experience I'm afraid


Know them well: maybe try some of the others like them (Bruce Farm Machinery, Sellars etc) as it'd be good hands on engineering experience which would be useful for trying to go offshore. (A friend of mine started as an apprectice mechanic working on tractors; he's now well up in an oil firm).


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

How far are you willing to travel? 
I'm assuming you've hit up the asdas/tescos etc in huntly/keith/elgin. Is it Moray college you are going to?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

John @ PB said:


> Know them well: maybe try some of the others like them (Bruce Farm Machinery, Sellars etc) as it'd be good hands on engineering experience which would be useful for trying to go offshore. (A friend of mine started as an apprectice mechanic working on tractors; he's now well up in an oil firm).


Cheers John - I printed off a load of cv's today on the college printers so will get handing them out. :thumb:



Shug said:


> How far are you willing to travel?
> I'm assuming you've hit up the asdas/tescos etc in huntly/keith/elgin. Is it Moray college you are going to?


20-30 miles really, don't mind travelling as long as it pays. I do at least 50 miles a day anyway. Tesco "don't accept applications unless there are vacant positions" (a new one opened in buckie a year ago, 1000's of applicants) although I haven't tried ASDA. :thumb:

Yeah it's moray college I attend.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

So when are you in college and when are you free to work mate?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good luck Alan, try some of the smaller oil companies as people forget about them


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

moosh said:


> So when are you in college and when are you free to work mate?


I am free to work -

Monday 11am onwards
Tuesday 11am onwards
Thursday all day
Friday 12pm onwards



Derekh929 said:


> Good luck Alan, try some of the smaller oil companies as people forget about them


Cheers derek. Ivor sent me some great info so have some cv's to print and a spec letter to write


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

I am in my 4th year of an Gas Turbine Apprenticeship with Rolls Wood Group, it has been amazing but it is very difficult to get into with circa 400 applicants for 8-10 places. They start taking on new apprentices every year and will be starting the application process soon.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Dan I've already filled in my application on the website - got a confirmation email for it around two weeks ago

Unfortunately i need to find some part time work/a full time job until then. I don't mind leaving college for the right job provided it leads somewhere


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Alan if I was you I would try Score in Peterhead again as not the best wages for a start but great training


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

Fingers crossed for ya chief, wages are pretty impressive at RWG hence i run a TVR before am thru my time lol


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Shinie that was a great read. Unfortunately my 'student life' isn't like what most people would think!! :thumb:
> 
> Ivor you have pm (I don't think I've ever typed faster)
> 
> John I had an interview at A M Phillip (I'm sure you know of them, outside Huntly) but didn't get the apprenticeship - not enough experience I'm afraid


Best of luck buddy - what ever you venture into. Your on the ball, just keep on it and its a matter of time till you strike it:thumb:


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Also worth trying Macduff Shipyards, they might well be looking for part time employees in the current climate, could suit you both


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

^ unfortunately an ex-family member works there so as pathetic as it sounds I genuinely think I'd be disowned if I was to work there

Phoned up a company today who seem very interested, unfortunately the full time positions dont start until summer  perfect for me but means I still have to find a part time job in the meantime


----------



## GT666 (Feb 1, 2012)

Shame you are so far away as we desperately need a weekend valeter and full-time valeter/detailer. If you move to Glasgow let me know :driver:


----------

